# Dodgy person wanting mice, please read..



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hii
I have mice advertised for sale and this person contacted me wanting as many as possible, I told him how much he wanted them for and he replied saying he would only pay 50p each as he wants a colony for his kids, I explained to him that he cant keep males together because they will fight, he then said he would keep them separate and introduce them as family groups.. :shock:

He also contacted a friend of mine wanting mice, 18 bucks and anything else he could get his hands on.

Anyway this is the number he is texting people from so please be wary, whoever this person is they are a complete idiot and wouldn't listen to a word I said.
07******778


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

what's his name?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Edited to obscure the telephone number.

Sarah xxx


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

He wouldn't tell me his name


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I bet he's planning on feeding his reptiles.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats what I thought, I'm trying to find out his name


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

He said his name is John Harvey


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

If he wants them for reptile purposes I don't know why he just isn't honest,lots of people won't have an issue supplying but it would be wrong to trick someone.


----------

